# I'm finally getting decent at panning... (cycling)



## LonelyBoy (Jul 17, 2017)

... but please let me know if there's anything obvious I should be doing better.

















That last one caught me completely off-guard - he's a machine on the bike and was back before I was ready, and had to just yank up the camera and click a few frames. Which actually makes me more pleased with that result.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 17, 2017)

I think you have every right to be pleased with those. Nice images and you chose the background well as well.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 18, 2017)

I would be very pleased if I could do panning that well.

And your choices of shutter speeds appear to have done a good job at maintaining a sense of motion.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 19, 2017)

Well, thanks for the compliments! I started panning with 1/100, but that wasn't enough, so I had to drop through 1/80 to 1/60, and discovered it goes much better at a longer range. And resist my temptation to do it in portrait orientation for some reason. And not pick a terrible background. I assume there must still be things I'm missing...


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2018)

Very nice panning. Well done, LonelyBoy.


----------



## SeanHel (Jul 19, 2018)

You really are good at panning, LonelyBoy. Did it come with practice and experience or did you learn it from a resource of some kind?


----------



## slclick (Jul 22, 2018)

Good job! Love to see some road races as well as the Tris.


----------

